# emerge Option -k

## Hanisch

Hallo,

ist es eigentlich empfehlenswert, bei emerge immer die Option -k anzugeben, um Binär-Pakete runter zu laden. Und dauert das dann nicht so lange wie beim Compilieren?

Erhalte ich dann auch die gleiche Version wie beim Compilieren?

Gruß

Ch. Hanisch

----------

## misterjack

 *Hanisch wrote:*   

> ist es eigentlich empfehlenswert, bei emerge immer die Option -k anzugeben, um Binär-Pakete runter zu laden.

 

runterladen?

 *man emerge wrote:*   

>        --usepkg [ y | n ] (-k short option)
> 
>               Tells emerge to use binary packages (from $PKGDIR) if they are available, thus possibly avoiding some time-con‐
> 
>               suming compiles.  This option is useful for CD installs; you can export PKGDIR=/mnt/cdrom/packages and then use
> ...

 

-k ist dafür gedacht, dass wenn man vorher mit -b (--buildpkg) sich binary-Pakete gebaut hat, diese installieren kann und nicht die Pakete neu bauen muss. Die einzigen Binär-Pakete, die man sich installieren kann, erkennt man an -bin:

```
emerge -s "%-bin$"
```

----------

## Finswimmer

 *Quote:*   

>        --getbinpkg [ y | n ] (-g short option)
> 
>               Using the server and location defined in PORTAGE_BINHOST, portage
> 
>               will download the information from each binary file there and it
> ...

 

Es gibt also eine Möglichkeit von einem entfernten Server die Pakete zu bekommen.

Die Frage ist nur, wer das ist und ob man dem vertrauen sollte...

----------

